# Garden tractor to plow???



## incipit22 (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm considering putting an older John Deere garden tractor on a commercial site to handle side walks & other hard to get at areas. Any opinions on how a small tractor compares to an ATV or UTV? I am specifically interested in a JD 400 with a 54" plow, rear drive only w/chains & a hydrostatic tranny.


----------



## mitchp (Dec 23, 2008)

I use a 2003 JD 425 garden tractor to plow my driveway. Its 30' wide in front of the garage and goes to 10 at the road. The only downside is the height of the blade. You cant get the snow to roll enough if its too deep. It falls back in as you plow. Its a 54" wide P/A plow but it should have been made a little taller. Dont get me wrong, this is my third JD tractor. I started with a 112 with a plow and blower, then I had a 316 with a P/A plow and blower, then I bought the 425. Its really never let me down. I plow my driveway and five of my neighbors too. But when the snow gets a little too deep I switch from plow to blower. The newer tractors have a much easier mount so it takes about two minutes to make the change. Also weights and chains are a must with both attachments. The new JDs have an optional 4wd. If I were to buy another one I'd have to have it .


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm guessing in South Jersey your normal snow isn't that big so I think the JD 400 would be fine. My father plowed with a JD 430 for years which is basically a diesel 400. He had ~ 300 lbs of weight hanging on the rear 3 point hitch and the diesel engine added extra weight up front. In addition to chains and rear weight on the 400 you may want to add some weight up front to keep it from pushing the front around as much when the blade is angled.

Of course one of the new 4x4 JD's would work better but it's hard to beat the low cost of an old 400.


----------



## Russell0174 (Dec 28, 2008)

I have used a 425 575 x720 john deere tractor fo years to blade broom and blow snow for 10 years. Awsome equipment 200 hours every winter chains and weight a must


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm useing this on my 7 lots for the same thing you are talking about . The wings take it from 54" to 75" . better to push straight though. After 4 or 5 passes the weight of the snow is more than the tractor. Thats when I come by with the 1 ton and move from there. Great around front doors and overhead doors or anywhere it is a tight fit with a big truck. Might convert to a V blade later.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

very nice garden tractor


----------

